# Building up my Biceps



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all

basically I want to build up my arms abit

im 17 years old

Im going to start to go to the gym again... I used to go once a week.. do abit of running.. and light weights..

im faily slim (9 stone) 5 foot 10

My diet isnt great..i eat alot of junk food but I aint Fat. if anything im thin..

but I love my Fruit... Milk.. and eggs

How do you suggest I go about this..?

and do u suggest I take whey protein?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:

I suggest you sit down, take a pen and paper and then slowly read through the getting started and gaining weight sections of this board.

This is not a smart ass reply but i say this because it has been covered many times and by reading through them you can pick and choose from the various ideas a plan that suits YOU.

Once you have your plan post it up and then it will be critiqued then once its all together you can get to work.

An evening of study on this forum will save you months or years of failure by going at it alone:thumbup1:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

> An evening of study on this forum will save you months or years of failure by going at it alone


Good advice. I wish I'd had this forum 10 years ago when I first started out! I wasted a few years early on :/ !


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand what your saying and I will have a look.. But everyone is different..if you get what I mean

there are prob not many people on here that want to build thier arms up which are

- 17 years old

- 9 stone

- fairly slim

- fairly new to weights

- who isnt sure wether to take protein shake


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

where do I look on the forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually there are many guys like you on here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/

And the section where you have just posted.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I understand what your saying and I will have a look.. But everyone is different..if you get what I mean
> 
> there are prob not many people on here that want to build thier arms up which are
> 
> ...





Con said:


> Actually there are many guys like you on here.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/
> 
> And the section where you have just posted.


Tom - you are a typical new poster, who want to build their chest, biceps and get their abs out 

Trust Con. He tells you no fibs.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Lots of heavy compound exercises mate and your whole body will take shape. Squating signals your body to grow more muscle everywhere. You cant just build big arms. This is very fortunate as they would look a bit silly.

Find a good 5x5 routine for your whole body

Eat lots of fish, steak, eggs, and some quality carbs. Protien shakes are usfull immediately after a workout, but generally proper food is what you need.

As Con said, all the information you need is already on this forum. Get yourself a plan.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

does this sound good

as im starting off

1 day a week at the gym

gym day

40 mins on runninng machine

30 minutes on weights

then 20 mins cooling down on running machine

then1 glass of milk with 2 scoops of whey protein?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually seeing that i am bored here you.

Breakfast

5 whole eggs, 4 slices of toast, banana, glass of whole fat milk

Lunch

1 big chicken breast, as much pasta as you can eat, some green veg, 5 fish oil capsules

Mid afternoon

1 pint of whole milk, small sandwich with whatever meat you want, 5 fish oil capsules, piece of fruit

Dinner

As much meat as you can shove down your throat then as much pasta/potatoes whatever than you can eat but also get some greens into you, have a small desert of whatever you like.

Before bed

eat as much cottage cheese as you can handle, 4 spoonfulls of peannut butter

After you work out

drink a sugary drink whatever you like even coke, eat a sandwich with chicken or tuna again as much as you can

Work out 3 times per week

Day 1

flat bench press 1 set 8-12 reps

dips 1 set 8-12 reps

over head press 8-12 reps

Day 2

Shockingly enough you have to realise that to get big arms you need to train legs, weird or what? but its true

Squat 1 set 20 reps

leg curls 1 set 15-20 reps

calve raises 1 set 15-20 reps

Day 3

deadlifts 1 set 6-10 reps

chin ups as many as you can 1 set

bicep curls 1 set 8-12 reps

Every set is after doing 3-4 warm up sets.

The working set that being the 1 set much be done with perfect form google all the exercises so you do them correctly.

Every week either get 1 more rep on your exercise or if your over your max reps ie for bench press you do 13 reps the last week you have to increase your weight a tiny bit ie 2.5kg and work up the rep range again.

Sleep at least 8 hours every night.

Be active on the other days.

Train your abbs doing sit ups if you like.

Dont drink alcohol dont take rec drugs.

Download and learn this book.

http://www.torrentz.com/f3b7f0514aa341f6b3d1554752cbecb678afa379


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Con said:


> Actually seeing that i am bored here you.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Thanks alot

much appercaited

what about whey protein?

5 whole eggs!! seems alot.. so a boiled egg is okay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> much appercaited
> 
> ...


 Boiled eggs are fine.

Protein powder is a waste of money for you, just eat enough food at every meal that you nearlly throw up and train hard.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I understand what your saying and I will have a look.. But everyone is different..if you get what I mean
> 
> there are prob not many people on here that want to build thier arms up which are
> 
> ...


There are loads like you on here. Me been one of them.

Con has given solid advice, also don't just aim to build your arms up just go for overall mass gain as 9st at 5ft 10" is skinny and simply getting bigger arms is a bit daft anyway as you will just end up out of preportion. :beer:


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Con said:


> Boiled eggs are fine.
> 
> Protein powder is a waste of money for you, just eat enough food at every meal that you nearlly throw up and train hard.


At the moment im going to be going to the gym 1X a week..

is that okay?

Do I have to cut out foods like

crips

chocolate

biscuits

or just eat less?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> At the moment im going to be going to the gym 1X a week..
> 
> is that okay?
> 
> ...


 I give up....


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Junk food isn't going to help grow muscle, but getting fat isn't a concern for you either.

Eat lots of meat, eggs, fish, milk, wholemeal bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, fruit and veg and stick to heavy compound exercises like squats, deadlift, bench press, bent over rows etc.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*also bored

If you're only going the gym once a week then I suggest big compound movements. Don't even think about doing bicep curls at this stage.

Squats (alternate with deadlifts each week)

Bench press

Pullups (weighted if need be)

Rows and shoulder press may also be useful.

Stick to either 5x5 stye (look up starting strength) or try some 15-20 rep sets which are good for hypertrophy,

Eat until you are almost sick each meal. Lots of meat, eggs, fish, lots of complex carbs, healthy fats, and try drinking 4 pints of milk a day, since you said you like it.

Keep running to non workout days, and eat extra to compensate.

If you only train once a week then you have plenty of time to recover, so you can go balls to the wall each session.

edit: you'll notice pretty much everybody is giving you same advice


----------



## bow (Jan 10, 2009)

Con said:


> I give up....


 lol:lol: :lol: :lol:

con knows what hes talking about there are plenty posts on here that are similar you just need good core exersises and a good diet


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, thanks all

btw, is eating too many eggs bad for you?


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> At the moment im going to be going to the gym 1X a week..
> 
> is that okay?
> 
> ...


Im new myself to the whole gym thing. I am currently now eating 4 whole meals a day and 3 protein shakes. I go to the gym 3 times a week.

This is my routine

Shoulders/Triceps

Military press (8/8/8)

Kickbacks (8/8/8)

Shrugs (10/10/10)

Lateral Raises (8/8/8)

Narrow grip bench press (8/8/8)

Back/Biceps

Deadlifts (2/8/8/8)

Bent rows (8/8/8)

ezcurls

- wide grip (8/8/8)

- narrow grip (8/8/8)

Legs/Abs/Chest/

Squats (2/8/8/8)

Calf raises (10/10/10)

Bench press (2/8/8/8)

Dumbbell Flys (8/8/8)

I also do 20mins of cardio before and after each workout.. Its working for me so far!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd question whether anyone would actually gro atall training once per week. I think I'd struggle to maintain on one a week.

I think any hypertrophy caused by a once a week stressing would be about atrophy'd by the next session.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Uriel said:


> I'd question whether anyone would actually gro atall training once per week. I think I'd struggle to maintain on one a week.
> 
> I think any hypertrophy caused by a once a week stressing would be about atrophy'd by the next session.


I think you would be surprised actually mate..

I have grown very well from training twice a week, and for a time i was only doing 20 rep squats and deads approx once a week. Or E5D or so. And i still managed to get considerably stronger and grew some in that time...

Infact IMO the original poster would probably do better training twice a week, due to his bodytype (clearly ecto, hardgainer type i suspect)

@ the OP... Buy and READ the book called "beyond brawn" by Stewart McRobert.


----------



## TTKK (Nov 25, 2008)

are you that busy that you can only make the gym once a week?

buy a pull up bar, dumbells from argos, that will get you started.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I think you would be surprised actually mate..
> 
> I have grown very well from training twice a week, and for a time i was only doing 20 rep squats and deads approx once a week. Or E5D or so. And i still managed to get considerably stronger and grew some in that time...
> 
> ...


There's a big difference in twice a week to once a week training.... 100%

It's common to train 1 bodypart once per week but my point was in that given hour or so (where test and enough muscle fuel is available) can you really stress your entire body enough to stimulate growth?

It takes me about 5 hours (4 times a week) to beat up each bodypart (once each) to promote any growth.

Does anyone ever grow on an hour os so once per week?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Uriel said:


> There's a big difference in twice a week to once a week training.... 100%
> 
> It's common to train 1 bodypart once per week but my point was in that given hour or so (where test and enough muscle fuel is available) can you really stress your entire body enough to stimulate growth?
> 
> ...


You spend 20 hours (5hx4d) pw training...?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Does anyone ever grow on an hour os so once per week?


That does sound familiar for something:confused1:, I'll just ask the wife................ :whistling:

OP, read Cons main post again, kis:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Con said:


> I give up....


lol :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> At the moment im going to be going to the gym 1X a week..
> 
> is that okay?
> 
> ...


 mate i've been EXACTLY where you are now.....

listen to what these guy's are tellin you

You only get out what you put in! FACT!!!

put naff all in.............get naff all out...

i've learnt more from this site in 3 months, than listening to numptys in the gym for 10 years...

THE CHOICE IS YOURS good luck anyway


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I understand what your saying and I will have a look.. But everyone is different..if you get what I mean
> 
> there are prob not many people on here that want to build thier arms up which are
> 
> ...


i was same last march

id go with cons advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

oh apart from the age lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Uriel said:


> There's a big difference in twice a week to once a week training.... 100%
> 
> It's common to train 1 bodypart once per week but my point was in that given hour or so (where test and enough muscle fuel is available) can you really stress your entire body enough to stimulate growth?
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks mate...

But i can totally kill any muscle group in 20 minutes, infact i could kill my whole body in 30 mins and have done so and grown quite nicely from it too.

Each to there own..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tall said:


> You spend 20 hours (5hx4d) pw training...?


No 5 hours a week mate, the 4 days was bracketed - I meant that 5 hours is spaced over 4 days.

Sorry for the confusion but I'm not fcking superman!!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

To the orginal poster, con has posted u up a training plan and also a diet plan stick to what he has said, forget adding any weight exercises in and forget adding in crips and stuff. Train and eat correct and you will grow.

Im only 18 and been training a few months but with help of this forum ive a soild diet and good training programme and im making good gains!

BASCIALL FOLLOW EXCTALLY WHAT CON SAID TO A TEE, (if u want buy some whey and have a shake after your training)

Im sure your not that busy and could make it to the gym 3 times a week?


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Im going to the gym today, 1st day.

Im going to go twice a week.

I havnt got any of that protein shake stuff.. Might get some.. not sure


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

First of all WOW at Con. Im new to this stuff aswell (even though ive been on the site for a year - i fell into old habbits but now im back into it) I had no idea you had to eat that much stuff! I read a bodybuilding mag that said eat 200g protein and 350 g carbs a day to gain muscle. So im very suprised to read that, although judging by the size of him i wouldnt argue..."hes like a piece of iron"

But mate, i go to the gym 5 times a week, i only have 1 rest day. and i go for 45 min session. Im guessing you either work, go to school or college and i suggest going straight after you finish each day. I know im doing things wrong myself as far as lifting and reps go, but i know for a FACT that going twice a week or once a week will hardly do anything for you.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Im going to the gym today, 1st day.
> 
> Im going to go twice a week.
> 
> I havnt got any of that protein shake stuff.. Might get some.. not sure


You dont seem very determined mate?


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

My body is Aching today

lol


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

it still is

lol


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Con said:


> Actually seeing that i am bored here you.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Sound advise m8, reps on the way.....

FFS, all the advice you need to grow has already been stated above...

In order to build muscle you will need to WORK hard, inside and outside the gym, diet is just as important as the training...

There ain't no magic recipie, you are given good advice but seem to ignore it?? :confused1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> it still is
> 
> lol


Did you follow the suggested routine at the gym?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

bit about the protein shake, if youve got the money go for it. I think protein shakes help alot, personally breakfast for me is hard...ive got into the habit of just leaving myself enough time to get ready and be off. cant seem to shake it, so...i make a shake!  drink while driving to college.

but yeah, get a propper 'food' based diet and protein shakes to "supplement" not replace your diet.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Con said:


> I give up....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

big reps to u mate, very helpful indeed!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

read as much as you can on here and your see there is some amazing advice on ere mate


----------



## flexit (Feb 14, 2009)

josnoddy said:


> Did you follow the suggested routine at the gym?


What do you think mate?! :laugh:


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

tom listen to con's advice...

yes cut out crisp chocolate and junk alike and hitting the weights for 30 mins a week aint going to help in building muscle

hit the gym min 3 x a week and try and follow what advice has been giving and soon it will all start to happen but dont expect to be looking like the hulk after your first week lol


----------

